# New photo guidlines



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm hearing rumors that a specific national has new photo guidelines. They are requiring a specific sticker that must be placed in a specific spot and geo coded photos be taken. If you fail to do this they will asses a $500 penalty (no matter how much the invoice was). Anyone else get this?


----------



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

*ha.*

500 bucks for a sticker.. :thumbsup:


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

I have a spot where I would like to stick it. :innocent:


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

So who is it?


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Only one i ever saw with a "specific" sticker is LPS............


----------



## Jovashut (Mar 7, 2013)

*to the want to knows*

Yes it is MCS and they are not fullin around.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Screw MCS!


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Jovashut said:


> Yes it is MCS and they are not fullin around.


Oh, they're not fooling around? Well then, Ill straighten right up and pay attention. 

What if I accidently post the sticker upside down? :whistling2:

What exactly is on this sticker???


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> What if I accidently post the sticker upside down? :whistling2:


Tell them the sticker is not upside down. They have the picture upside down. If they flip it over it is right side up.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Gypsos said:


> Tell them the sticker is not upside down. They have the picture upside down. If they flip it over it is right side up.


 
Maybe they'll only assess half of the $500 fine for that then??


----------



## GoingsPP (Feb 15, 2014)

Apparently you also have to use stickers provided, as you can not make copies through a color printer or anything yet they only are sending out a few at a time I received 10 of them which are as you can imagine already gone.


----------



## Jovashut (Mar 7, 2013)

Ya they really are getting stupid on the regulations. Don't know why WF sent them so much work in the Midwest and from Core.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

MCS is in the same category as Safeguard......why would anyone work for them?:yawn:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

When we submit photos for the first time to area banks for bids, inspects, repairs, etc, they are usually very impressed. They do not expect that level of visual documentation. We have clients tell us "Oh, don't worry about photos" and are impressed when we tell them that it is as much for our own documentation as theirs. That said, those same photos would many times get denied for the "reason of the day" by a national. It wouldn't matter if Louis Daguerre took them.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Sounds to me like 4/1 a day late.


----------



## MNP&P (Nov 26, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Sounds to me like 4/1 a day late.


Or 4/20 a couple of weeks early


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

No doubt. 

I had thought of that as well when I checked the date prior to posting.


----------



## RiedlingConstruction (Feb 1, 2014)

*mcs is a joke*

they been bustin our balls on sales cleans want a refresh when what they really want is a initial 

when did a refresh clean registers windows doors new smokes and interior all cabinets and on top vac sweep mop air freshners batteries and a grasscut then do a pcr on all damages and if there is debris remove no matter what and list it as a refresh mine even said make sure all lite fixtures had lite bulbs and dust all even sweep ceilings for cob webs what a joke


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

RiedlingConstruction said:


> they been bustin our balls on sales cleans want a refresh when what they really want is a initial
> 
> when did a refresh clean registers windows doors new smokes and interior all cabinets and on top vac sweep mop air freshners batteries and a grasscut then do a pcr on all damages and if there is debris remove no matter what and list it as a refresh mine even said make sure all lite fixtures had lite bulbs and dust all even sweep ceilings for cob webs what a joke


Have you gotten a chargeback because the light bulbs didn't all match? As in 3 frosted 1 clear or something. I knew a guy that ended up spending almost $140 to replace all the bulbs in some fancy ass light because they wouldn't pay for the 50 yard trashout he did unless they matched.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

nurumkin said:


> Have you gotten a chargeback because the light bulbs didn't all match? As in 3 frosted 1 clear or something. I knew a guy that ended up spending almost $140 to replace all the bulbs in some fancy ass light because they wouldn't pay for the 50 yard trashout he did unless they matched.


When I painted them all black they would match, right?


----------

